# Dandruff....



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

Right....

As title says, does any one have a permanent cure or great methods in dealing with Dandruff?

I'm 23 and have had it since i was a kid. Have used Voseen, Head & Shoulders, T-Gel... pretty much any shampoo that says it fights it off. give it a couple days and it appears again.

Maybe i'm missing something and need to go to the doctors or something... but it's getting annoying now!

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

get some selsun shampoo, use it 2-3 times a week = no more dandruff


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

How long is your hair? I used to get it in my "mosher days" when it was all in mats and dreads. I cured it by washing my hair :laugh: its bad to wash your hair too thoroughly every single day you can lose all the oils. Its not a problem if you have longish hair because it mats and oils more anyway.. But if your hair is all dried out due to over washing and all mineral depleted then your scalp will flake like crazy.

I'm straight by the way :lol:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Have you tried Nizoral dandruff shampoo (ketoconazole)..?


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> Have you tried Nizoral dandruff shampoo (ketoconazole)..?


Is it dandruff caused by Siriosis? Because I've had "Dandruff" since I was a kid but not due to not washing my hair, because of a skin condition.

Nizoral is a fairly new compound and it doesn't smell. I started using it a few weeks ago and it has completely cleared my dandruff up. The bottle says to use every 2-3 days for a few weeks, then once a week for the remainder after to keep it away.

So that works fine for me, 1 wash a week to keep my hair clear is fine with me.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

do you suffer from dry skin? Dandruff is a caused by bacteria in most cases i think maybe like atheletes foot.

I suffer from dry skin so can never get rid of mine just drink plenty of water. I use tgel which does help though :S


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

My mum suffers from psoriasis of the scalp really bad - I've never been to the doctors though to see if i have it.

I was my hair every other day... and my hair is short... grade 2 on top fading into a 0.

I'll give the suggested shampoos a go thank you!


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

I use betnovate scalp application, and it clears it up right away, no bull **** shampoos that don't work, tried them all, oh it's on prescription


----------



## peterc1972 (Dec 20, 2012)

If Selsun dosen't clear it up then go see your doctor for advice.


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

I need to try something im running out of ideas.

yes i get dry skin bad, but my Cocoa Butter sorts this out for me.

I'm go docs at some point if no fix.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

I had this bad. Now i keep my hair short and i dont get it. Grade 0 short


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Try massaging olive oil into your scalp twice a week , let it sit in your hair for 10-15 mins before washing out


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jay101 said:


> Try massaging olive oil into your scalp twice a week , let it sit in your hair for 10-15 mins before washing out


normal or extra virgin?


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Haha either! Or catch the dripping from a beef joint that might do it


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

avoid head and shoulders- all it does is strip your scalp of the first layer of skin and just causes you to keep using it (so says my hairdresser)...

mosterising shampoo is what you need, and baking powder- helps your head start producing its own oils. Also dont over wash- only once a day or every other day.

Whoever said oil- careful else your hair may go the other way!!

Avacado (i kid you not) has a great amount of natural oils and is great for hair- ive used it for years as a conditioning treatment


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

sel sun or nizarol, both work, standard anti d shampoo is no where near as effective, not thati have this issue anymore as in a bone head


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

Coal tar shampoo from asda works a treat you buy it at the pharmacy bit but it stinks.

Vosene yet again is medicated and seems to work.

Best i used was nizoral from doctors, Used this to clear it up and everyother day i use one of the above and was cured now been 2 years.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Lean D said:


> Right....
> 
> As title says, does any one have a permanent cure or great methods in dealing with Dandruff?
> 
> ...


Right mate I suffered really bad with dandruff up until about 15 years ago, I tried everything on the morket but nothing worked, it just dried my scalp out even more. I came about using Aqeus Cream by accident, I rubbed some on my hands when they were dry because it treats excma, I thought, I'll try some on my head because excma is dandruff. I used it as a shampoo for 1 week and I've not suffered with it since.

A tub of Aqeus Cream wil cost you £2.99 tops, it works mate honest.


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

Nidge said:


> Right mate I suffered really bad with dandruff up until about 15 years ago, I tried everything on the morket but nothing worked, it just dried my scalp out even more. I came about using Aqeus Cream by accident, I rubbed some on my hands when they were dry because it treats excma, I thought, I'll try some on my head because excma is dandruff. I used it as a shampoo for 1 week and I've not suffered with it since.
> 
> A tub of Aqeus Cream wil cost you £2.99 tops, it works mate honest.


Cheers bro.

I actually know this stuff, used it for years on my Eczema.

I will try it.

So just use it as shampoo? Rub in and wash out?


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

loreal elvive active selenium+ from boots or most supermarkets in a blue and orange bottle.

only stuff that works for me, wash hair once a week and since using it for a fiew years not a flake, tried loads of stuff before and nothing worked.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Expensive shït

Olive oil

Cover head wrap in film wash off = new hair / scalp


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Lean D said:


> Cheers bro.
> 
> I actually know this stuff, used it for years on my Eczema.
> 
> ...


Yeah mate.


----------

